# The 540 gal build



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

*Started a new project. Hope you enjoy the first video of 6!*


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

The end result:


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL ... mN2YZzUUak


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

:drooling: I think I've just fallen in love!!


----------



## Bertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing work, I enjoy all your video's.
I wish i had a tenth of your skills.

Great job, Keep it up.

 Bert


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

That is a badass tank


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Why did you not put the discus in the tank? Are you planning on adding anything else to the tank?


----------

